# Hello from Ohio!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome have fun on here you will learn alot!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya  welcome to the forum 
looking forward to seeing some pics of your horse


----------



## Esha (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome! ^^ I would certainly like to see a picture of Patches as well!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome from Pa.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------

